# Goat with Mastitis...Meloxicam Dosage???



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay...now my doe (who only has half of an udder) appears to have mastitis. I spoke to the vet (who does mostly dairy cows, no real goat vet around here), and he is prescribing an antibiotic and meloxicam. Her fever is 105.1, she wouldnt let the kids nurse today, her milk is still clean, she is still eating and drinking okay, and she is up and chewing her cud. I want to treat her before she goes downhill. The vet seemed unsure of dosages....he said she could tolerate 20 regular aspirin ??!!?? So, I am wary of his suggestion that I give her 5 meloxicam tonight and repeat it on Friday. Anyone have experience with meloxicam (it's an anti inflammatory med that will also help the fever).
I separated the kids from the doe, I milked her out and I gave her a dose of "Today". I am going to pick up the other meds right now. When I get home, I will also give her some probiotics.
Any other suggestions? Any input on the meloxicam?
Thanks! I appreciate all the help I have gotten from this site over the last week!
Sara


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are your tablets 15mg or 7.5mg?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Meloxicam should be dosed at 1mg/kg (2.2lbs). Do you know how many milligrams are in the pills you have? I think the standard is 15mg/tab but I don't know if other strengths are available.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, you can get 1/2 size ones for juvenile arthritis and small dogs.
I usually dose at 1/2mg per kg twice a day, Either way is safe. Make sure that she drinks plenty of water while she's taking them.


----------



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

They are 15mg tabs. Vet said 3 tabs per 100# which translates to 1mg/kg. I am not positive about her weight....she is a full size Alpine doe. I am guessing around 125# or so. I suppose I will crush them and put them in some warm water and give them with a syringe....maybe with a molasses water chaser as a reward ;-)
Thank you all for the feedback.
Sara


----------

